# By Demand [January 2014]



## Sid_gamer (Dec 3, 2013)

*Demands      can also be made by e-mail,  story  ideas and other suggestions  (Fast     Track ideas, design,  demands for  specific articles etc)

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to*
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Only for DVD content**
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free        Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to        minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the   list      of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you   can   send    us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get   an idea   of  how   much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...*
Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia*
Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for        video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com -     Largest    Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com*
Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games*
HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)*
Music:* Free and legal music downloads -        Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music      discovery   and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE      UNQUOTE   RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com*
Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com*
Distros:* distrowatch.com*
Movies:* vodo.net
*i.imgur.com/z5xwWsN.jpg?1----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 9-12 of each month _


----------



## tech0freak0 (Dec 5, 2013)

We Digitians .....demanding this for past 3 months
window 8.1 iso
And Free to play Steam Games like Team Fortress 2, All Points Bulletin, Dota 2,PlanetSide 2, Marvel Heroes, Warframe etc
Provide F2P game every month......

Digit why don't u listen???..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 6, 2013)

^ +1 for above requests. And make sude games are updates so people with slower connections need not further download gigs of updates.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

^^
The reason why we can't provide these games on the DVDs is because:
Team Fortress 2 ~ 13GB;
PlanetSide 2 ~ 13GB;
DOTA 2 ~ 7.6GB;
Marvel Heroes ~ 13.1GB;
APB ~ 7GB;

The  size of all these games is huge and Digit DVDs can't accommodate them.  While making a DVD, we have to maintain a balance between the content we  provide as there should be something for everyone in the DVDs. This is  because not everyone will play the game we provide in the DVDs but they  may want something else like essential software or productivity tools.
If you know of any F2P games which won't take up the entire DVD, then please recommend them here and we'll be happy to add them.
We'll consider Warframe for the DVD but it isn't a very good game.

Cheers and e-peace,
Team Digit


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 6, 2013)

atleast try to give Dota 2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

At least provide Windows 8.1 ISO.

Other stufF:

> free OCR software.
> a special tutorial, samples of AutoHotKey scripts.
> a guide on foobar customizations with loads of plugins and skins. They are all available for free.


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2013)

Real Racing 3 for android.
Maybe you guys can give F2P steam games in installments like 2-3 GB per month. This way you can make sure that loyal digit readers get the games.
Also,
*i44.tinypic.com/35a13wh.png


----------



## tech0freak0 (Dec 8, 2013)

^^ I don't think giving games in installment is a good idea......
Instead digit can try to compress and repack the games like Black Box or something like this :
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFy4V7qjYRU


----------



## Limitless (Dec 12, 2013)

C++ tutorials?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 14, 2013)

Want windows 8.1 iso


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

Limitless said:


> C++ tutorials?



cprogramming.com
learnt from here only


----------



## Limitless (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Amx227 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can any of the arma 2/oa mods like Invasion 44,Unsung mod,or Hell in the pacific mod be included?


----------



## digik (Dec 25, 2013)

I demand all the past issues of Digit since inception in pdf format to be included in the DVDs. I have already have got some till 2010 March. I need the rest of the pdfs so that I can throw away my past copies which are taking a lot place to store.

Hope I will get !!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

digik said:


> I demand all the past issues of Digit since inception in pdf format to be included in the DVDs. I have already have got some till 2010 March. I need the rest of the pdfs so that I can throw away my past copies which are taking a lot place to store.
> 
> Hope I will get !!!



12 years of Digit pdfs were included in June 2013 DVD. Grab that.


----------



## digik (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 12 years of Digit pdfs were included in June 2013 DVD. Grab that.



How can I get it at Kolkata???


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

digik said:


> How can I get it at Kolkata???



By hitting the streets... Ask around, you know... 

Or, as a last resort, send an email to digit if they have got the back issues!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

digik said:


> How can I get it at Kolkata???



Some forum member can send you a copy of the disc (if it's not against copyright rules).


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Some forum member can send you a copy of the disc (if it's not against copyright rules).



I too want it but not available on news stands now :/


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 1, 2014)

You buy it from Digit as well: Thinkdigit.com India > Technology Guide News and Reviews | Technology News, Information and Updates on Gadgets Online. 
*Buy two or more copies worth Rs.400 or more and get Rs.200 OFF.*


Spoiler



*Use promo-code 200HAPPY2014*

Note:
Valid till 2 Jan 2014
Valid on minimum purchase Rs. 400 or more
Free delivery in India



*www.facebook.com/thinkdigit


----------



## chris (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't Digit include steam backup of small games that is part of popular humblebundle. For example garrys mod with last humblebundle. This way we don't have to waste bandwidth.

Also consider us giving more DVD


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 13, 2014)

digit dvd search software 
and it would be better to open a February 2014 thread now


----------



## faseahuddin (Jan 25, 2014)

what about all previous fast track PDFs? were they included in any DVD? please mention.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

^ they were included in the 12th anniversery issue.


----------



## ajit1 (Jan 26, 2014)

plz include Digits softwares archive and comodo firewall and fps games


----------



## faseahuddin (Jan 27, 2014)

Where can i get the dvd's of 12 anniversary edition? Plz suggest


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 11, 2014)

Java Tutorials


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2014)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> The reason why we can't provide these games on the DVDs is because:
> Team Fortress 2 ~ 13GB;
> PlanetSide 2 ~ 13GB;
> ...




Hi [MENTION=84253]Sid_gamer[/MENTION]!

Kudos to you for providing World of Tanks in the April 2014. I was elated because I was planning to dl it. However, I was taken aback when I installed it, and immediately the launcher wanted to get a ~7GB update. 
I had to cancel the download since it would take ages for me to dl it on my slow connection. 

Since you already took to the pain to provide the game [of ~6GB] once, can again take a bit more pain to provide the game, along with the update.. You know, the updated game, so that I (and a lot of other gamers) can just install it and jump in! 

RSVP,

Cheers.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2014)

Any good game on giveaway?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

League of legends (3.1 GB cybercafe version from Garena)
Tom clancy phantoms (3.1 gb) FTP game, give a steam backup
and basically any ftp games under 4gb from steam


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 6, 2014)

People who have dc++ support, let's connect to a mutual hub and enjoy high speed downloads


----------



## Ironman (Dec 13, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> digit dvd search software
> and it would be better to open a February 2014 thread now



+1

A Digit Search Software (That Works)
would be great

- - - Updated - - -

PencilKings – Lessons Tutorial Training (Full Collection + Bonus)

would be great (if you can)

- - - Updated - - -

if link is needed then 
here it is 
www[dot]0daydown[dot]com/08/222200[dot]html

- - - Updated - - -

You guys can also provide games that appear for limited time in Origin - Free of Cost


----------

